# I need a photographer please



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have been trying for months to take photos of rosaries that I may so I can list them on my website and ebay. I simply cannot get a decent photo. Have a semi decent camera a fujifilm S1000 finpix. But even on macro things stay fuzzy and I am at wits end.

So what I need is a photographer that I an mail the items to, have a photo taken and then mail them back to me. I dont want to pay a small fortune as each one is one of a kind and therefore once sold the photo is useless. Ebay requires 1000 x 1000 pixels and I would like the store shots to be 500x500 pixels of sharp photo.

Is there anyone here, or do you know of someone who could take photos of 10 rosaries and then ship the goods and the pictures back to me? If so what would be a fair price. We paid 600.00 for pro photos of our knobs and rocks and I am not looking for a bargain here either. Just good photos that show color and detail. Please PM me if you are such a person or know such a person. The fellow who did all our other photos is booked up solid through summer  and I really want to get these on the site. Thanks, SIS:hammer:


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Your photos are fuzzy for only one of two reasons.. and probably only one.
1) Your shutter speed is too low. This is almost always the result of not enough light. Try taking it outside.

2) Your focus is off. Now this could be a few things and focus is much more complicated. The problem with macro photography is DOF.. (Depth of Field). When focusing a lens, an object too close or too far away will always be blurry. One great way to see this effect is to lay down a tape measure, and take a photo of it as if you're a tiny person in a tiny car driving down the tape measure road. You'll see some numbers close to the lens are blurry, then they get clear, then blurry again. This range of clear numbers is the depth of field.

The lower your aperture number, the more narrow the range of your DOF.. But the faster your shutter speed will be because low aperture numbers mean the camera lets in lots of light.

The higher your aperture number is, the greater the range of your DOF which means lots of objects will be in focus even if they are far away or close to the lens. The problem with high aperture numbers is that the camera lets in less light and therefor you need lots of light or a very steady camera base to get a good photo.

If you're hand holding the camera, you need your shutter speed to be faster than 1/125 for objects that are not moving. 

You can also try to increase your ISO setting.. ISO100 is for outdoors only in bright sun for stationary objects.. ISO200 is for cloudy days. ISO400 is for outdoors moving objects or indoors stationary. 
Mostly, that's as far as I'm willing to go.. above 400 and pixel quality degrades so much its not worth it.

Also, make sure your lens is clean (that's an easy one). Try to put the camera on a mount or to place the camera on a table and use the timer setting to activate the shutter so you're not moving the camera when you push the button.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I make and sell Anglican Prayer Beads and take pictures outside when it is "bright cloudy". Although I do have a fancy camera and can change settings, I use it on "auto" from about 3' above and it does a great job. I don't use the macro setting.

Then when I transfer the pics to the computer, I crop them to the size I want using PhotoPlus and adjust the colour a bit if I need to, but I rarely do except on the red. I have my camera set to a fairly high resolution that will make an 11 x 14" print. That is probably overkill, but gives me a good crisp picture for the website.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

When I was selling small things on Ebay, I had a tripod (saved a LOT of time NOT retaking pictures!) and took almost all my photos outside (or in a MANY well-windowed room) in early morning or late evening. Also, change the background you're photographing on around until you find something that works best with the color of the subject. Black is NOT the end all/be all background for jewlery type items!

My thoughts offhand on what *I* would do...I would go for three photos, one with the rosary somewhat coiled and flat, another of it draped and the end hanging in a dummy hand...or two...from the front, and the third a closeup of the detail. Of course, more detail would take more photos.

The FinePix is a GOOD camera, and will take the pictures you want. Re-read your owners manual for Macro information...may be that you just need to use closeup, NOT go full Macro.

Mon


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Ok, you guys, I got the message. I just need to learn to do this myself. I figure if you all can do it than I likely can too. I do need a tripod cause I am sure I am not holding he camera steady. Thanks for the encouragement and advice. Sis


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

They do make a tabletop tripod.

Mon


----------



## mdstrong14 (Nov 23, 2015)

sisterpine said:


> Is there anyone here, or do you know of someone who could take photos of 10 rosaries and then ship the goods and the pictures back to me? If so what would be a fair price. We paid 600.00 for pro photos of our knobs and rocks and I am not looking for a bargain here either. Just good photos that show color and detail. Please PM me if you are such a person or know such a person. The fellow who did all our other photos is booked up solid through summer  and I really want to get these on the site. Thanks, SIS:hammer:


I was a professional photographer with a studio for 14 years. Thanks to cheap cameras, pinterest and everyone thinking they are a photographer, I got burned out and closed my doors about 4 years ago. I only do it here and there now, about 4-5 weddings per year. But I'd be glad to do that for you.


----------



## RaevynFaerie (Jun 20, 2016)

I messaged you


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I strongly suspect that a tripod and a shutter release will go a long way toward solving your problem.


----------

